# homebuilt insurance uk?



## Munkee1805 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi,

I've known a few people using A Plan, Sureterm and 2gether for kit insurance for kit cars.

Hopefully you'll get a decent premium from one of those.

Steve


----------

